# Assistant market manager



## Ben Jamin

Hello,
I am quite uninitiated into the modern Russian business terminology. I need a translation of "assistant market manager". Could it be "помощник менеджера торговли"? Can anyone help?


----------



## vendoubt

I don't know what a market manager does. Assuming it's different from a marketing manager's, does the job imply a specific market, i.e. a certain region?


----------



## Vadim K

May be you do mean "assistant market*ing* manager"? Then it would be "помощник менеджера по маркетингу". I have never heard in Russia about such a position as "market manager".

The position of a person who is responsible for all business functions inside spesific regions is typically called *Regional manager*. The position of a person who is responsible for all business functions inside specific line of products is typically called *Divisional manager*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Vadim K said:


> May be you do mean "assistant market*ing* manager"? Then it would be "помощник менеджера по маркетингу". I have never heard in Russia about such a position as "market manager".
> 
> The position of a person who is responsible for all business functions inside spesific regions is typically called *Regional manager*. The position of a person who is responsible for all business functions inside specific line of products is typically called *Divisional manager*.


Thank you, Vadim, for your response. It is actually "market manager" in the original, and the meaning is different from "marketing manager". The task of the manager is not to market the company's products, but to attract interested stakeholders to take part and contribute financially to projects financed with funds from different sources. This is a very special function used may be only in this company, and I'm not surprised that there is nothing similar in Russia.

Actually the position could be better described as "project creator", but the name used is "market manager".


----------



## vendoubt

'Business development' sounds more approrpiate, then?


----------



## Vadim K

Ben Jamin said:


> The task of the manager is not to market the company's products, but to attract interested stakeholders to take part and contribute financially to projects financed with funds from different sources.



In Russia this business function is named *Привлечение инвестиций*. The position of a person who is responsible for the function is named *Менеджер по привлечению инвестиций*. And the position of his/her assistant would be called *Помощник менеджера по привлечению инвестиций*, respectively.



Ben Jamin said:


> I'm not surprised that there is nothing similar in Russia.



There is such a position in Russia but it just has other name.


----------



## Ben Jamin

vendoubt said:


> 'Business development' sounds more approrpiate, then?


I think that you are right, but the translation must, unfortunately, keep close to the original wording.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Vadim K said:


> In Russia this business function is named *Привлечение инвестиций*. The position of a person who is responsible for the function is named *Менеджер по привлечению инвестиций*. And the position of his/her assistant would be called *Помощник менеджера по привлечению инвестиций*, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> There is such a position in Russia but it just has other name.


Thank you very much for your contribution! I am, however, in doubt if the translation "*Привлечение инвестиций*" could be used, as the mentioned projects have nothing to do with investments. The only product that the company produces in the projects is standards, that is documents that don't give any financial profits or dividends.
Wikipedia defines "investment" as "... buying or creating an asset with the expectation of capital appreciation, dividends (profit), interest earnings, rents, or some combination of these returns."


----------



## Vadim K

Ben Jamin said:


> Thank you very much for your contribution! I am, however, in doubt if the translation "*Привлечение инвестиций*" could be used, as the mentioned projects have nothing to do with investments. The only product that the company produces in the projects is standards, that is documents that don't give any financial profits or dividends.
> Wikipedia defines "investment" as "... buying or creating an asset with the expectation of capital appreciation, dividends (profit), interest earnings, rents, or some combination of these returns."



It is *financing* rahter then *investment*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Vadim K said:


> It is financing rahter then investment


Yes, it is.


----------



## Vadim K

Ben Jamin said:


> Yes, it is.



*Investment* in Russian is *Инвестиции* or *Размещение инвестиций*.

*Financing* in Russian is *Привлечение инвестиций *or *Привлечение финансирования*.

You could use then the term *Привлечение финансирования* if you do not like the term *Привлечение инвестиций*. Probably it would be even better if the project was not created for making a profit.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Vadim K said:


> *Investment* in Russian is *Инвестиции* or *Размещение инвестиций*.
> 
> *Financing* in Russian is *Привлечение инвестиций *or *Привлечение финансирования*.
> 
> You could use then the term *Привлечение финансирования* if you do not like the term *Привлечение инвестиций*. Probably it would be even better if the project is not created for making a profit.


Thank you very much!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Just wanted to point out that *assistant manager* and *assistant to the manager* are two different things that a couple of people here confused.

The former is one level below Manager (a managerial role); the latter is an secretarial/administrative role.


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> Just wanted to point out that *assistant manager* and *assistant to the manager* are two different things that a couple of people here confused.
> 
> The former is one level below Manager (a managerial role); the latter is an secretarial/administrative role.



There is no difference  in Russia between both position pointed by you. If the person is *ассистент (assistant)* it is always just a role of personal assistant (помощника) regardless whether the name of the postion is with TO or without it. The positon which is one level below manager in Russia is named as *Deputy *(general manager/director, finance manager/director, marketing manager/director and so on).


----------



## vendoubt

rusita preciosa said:


> The former is one level below Manager (a managerial role); the latter is an secretarial/administrative role.



Very true.  I was going to say the same and got distracted.



Vadim K said:


> There is no difference in Russia between both position pointed by you.



Not so true.  We have to understand what 'assistant manager' means before we look for similar job titles on the Russian job market.  I'm with rusita preciosa on this one, assistant manager is still a manager, manager's assistant is not.


----------



## Vadim K

vendoubt said:


> I beg to differ.



http://career.ru/vacancy/14675368?query=assistant

Do you still believe that the role is just one level below manager?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Vadim K said:


> There is no difference  in Russia


I was talking about the two English terms.


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> I was talking about the two English terms.



Yes, I have understood it. In Russia there are quite many international enterprices that maintain their headcount both in English and in Russian.


----------



## vendoubt

Vadim K said:


> Do you still believe that the role is just one level below manager?


I most certainly do ) Please take a closer look at the OP's question.  Assistant is an adjective in that case, not a noun.


----------



## Vadim K

vendoubt said:


> I most certainly do ) Please take a closer look at the OP's question.  Assistant is an adjective in that case, not a noun.



Ok. If so, could you please provide at least one reference to the vacancy of any "ассистент" placed on Russian headhunters sites (for example, hh.ru), where this role is one level below manager whom this position assist to.


----------



## vendoubt

"Assistant manager" job description is easily google-able, please make sure to include the quotation marks.
And why does it have to be a Russian job website? The argument is about understanding what assistant manager means, it is not a translation issue yet.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Vadim K said:


> Yes, I have understood it. In Russia there are quite many international enterprices that maintain their headcount both in English and in Russian.


I'm not sure you did - may be the issue is translation.

*assistant manager* would be translated something like заместитeль менеджера, after the promotion he will be a менеджер.
*assistant to the manager *would be translated as ассистент менеджерa, after his promotion he will still be in a secretarial role, he will become something like a старший ассистент/администратор


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> I'm not sure you did - may be the issue is translation.
> 
> *assistant manager* would be translated something like заместитeль менеджера, after the promotion he will be a менеджер.
> *assistant to the manager *would be translated as ассистент менеджерa, after his promotion he will still be in a secretarial role, he will become something like a старший ассистент/администратор



Ok


----------



## Ben Jamin

My question was about "assistant ... manager" (assistant = adjective),  a managerial post. The last development in the discussion suggests that I should use "заместитeль" not "Помощник"*. *


----------



## Sobakus

Ben Jamin said:


> My question was about "assistant ... manager" (assistant = adjective),  a managerial post. The last development in the discussion suggests that I should use "заместитeль" not "Помощник"*. *


Absolutely right, _assistant _as adjective is _заместитель_.


----------



## Vadim K

Ben Jamin said:


> My question was about "assistant ... manager" (assistant = adjective),  a managerial post. The last development in the discussion suggests that I should use "заместитeль" not "Помощник"*. *



Yes, if it is a managerial post it should be translated as *заместитель *(the same as for vice or deputy).


----------

